# Six Signs Your Spouse is Financially Irresponsible



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When it comes to infidelity, you probably think of the physical act of cheating, or maybe even emotional infidelity. Did you know that there is also such a thing as financial infidelity? One of the most common reasons relationships fail is due to money matters, yet a recent study showed that 35% of married individuals who share finances admit to deceiving their partners about important issues related to money. Is your spouse being financially irresponsible? Keep reading to learn the top six signs.

*Sign #1: Your partner answers money questions defensively or evasively.*

When you ask your partner a specific question about finances, are you met with a general response like, “Don’t worry, it’s under control” or do you receive an honest answer. If your spouse tries to change the subject or brush you off, it could be a warning sign. Wait a little bit and then try asking again – if your spouse continues to evade the question you would be right to be concerned. 

*Sign #2: They refuse to engage in conversation about your finances.*

If you’ve become concerned about your family finances and have asked your partner to have an open conversation about it, how did they react? If they balk at the idea, you are right to be concerned. Tell your partner that it is important to you that you both take part in managing the family finances or, at the very least, tell them that you want to be involved. If they still refuse, it could be a sign of financial infidelity. 

*Sign #3: Your financial statements always seem to go missing. *

If you and your spouse share finances, then you should both have access to your financial statements. If you find that your bank statements, credit card bills, and other financial documents seem to disappear before you have a chance to look them over, consider it a warning sign. You can try asking your spouse where they’ve gone, but they will likely evade the question or come up with some kind of excuse. 

*Sign #4: They ask you to sign financial documents without giving you time to review them.*

Any major financial decisions such as taking out a new loan need to be discussed in detail and agreed upon by both parties. If your spouse asks you to sign financial documents without telling you what they are for or letting you read them over, you shouldn’t sign them. 

*Sign #5: Your partner always seems to be bringing home new things. *

Does your partner always seem to be wearing a new outfit or bringing home a new device? When you ask about it, do they say it’s something they’ve had for a long time or do they evade the question? 
These things could be a sign of financial dishonesty. 
*
Sign #6: You notice a lot of new charges on your bank or credit card statements. *

Some people assume that they do not need to get their partner’s permission for small purchases, but those small purchases can add up over time. If you notice that there are many new purchases on your bank and credit card statements and your partner doesn’t want to talk about it, that could be a warning sign. 
If you suspect that your spouse is being financially irresponsible, there is a right way and a wrong way to address the issue. Don’t come at your partner with accusations or blame – instead, try to open an honest conversation about your shared finances. If you aren’t able to resolve the issue, you may have to temporarily take over the finances yourself until you can work something out.

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------

